# winchester model 100



## duckdawgdixie (Nov 13, 2008)

i need a stock for a winchester model 100 .308 and i cant find one anywhere on the net any ideas


----------



## germag (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.nulineguns.com/part_part_311_2_21_64.php


----------



## Ths dog hunts!! (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.rifle-stocks.com/  or  www.boydsgunstocks.com


----------



## germag (Nov 14, 2008)

Ths dog hunts!! said:


> http://www.rifle-stocks.com/  or  www.boydsgunstocks.com




Did you actually go to these sites and look for Winchester Model 100 stocks? Richards doesn't make stocks for semi-autos except for Ruger 10/22, so they aren't going to have it. Boyds doesn't have a stock for Winchester 
Model 100.


----------



## doublebarrel (Nov 14, 2008)

Google,Gunstocks,Inc. They may have a semi-inlet one. Numrich or Gunspart Inc,same company might have one.


----------



## 8pointduck (Nov 16, 2008)

Try Bobs gun parts online


----------



## gordylew (Nov 17, 2008)

try here   fiberglass stocks
http://www.mpistocks.com/blankpricelist.htm


----------



## chainshaw (Nov 17, 2008)

germag said:


> Did you actually go to these sites and look for Winchester Model 100 stocks? Richards doesn't make stocks for semi-autos except for Ruger 10/22, so they aren't going to have it. Boyds doesn't have a stock for Winchester
> Model 100.



If you call Boyd's, they will make a stock for almost any gun and at a reasonable price.


----------

